# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  yuboto + fax problem

## cizent

Καλημέρα σας,
είχα για χρόνια ενα νούμερο στη viva και λειτουργούσε αποκλειστικά για λήψη φαξ σε μαιλ
και δεν είχα ποτε πρόβλημα..
το μετέφερα στη yuboto αλλά εδώ και μια εβδομάδα,
όταν στέλνω από γραμμή cosmote faχ στη yuboto, η yuboto δεν λαμβάνει..
έχει κάποιος άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα?
στο support, αν κ ευγενέστατοι, δεν υπάρχει λύση.. 
μου είπαν οτι φταίει η cosmote..

----------


## k.m.

H cosmote είναι VOIP ? μήπως πριν δεν ήταν και συνέπεσε και αυτό μαζί ?

Δηλαδή αν έγινε κάποια άλλη ταυτόχρονη αλλαγή στο όλο σενάριο

----------


## astbox

Η cosmote είναι δική σου;

----------


## cizent

το δικό μου νούμερο ειναι yuboto

το νούμερο που προσπαθουν να μου στειλουν ειναι cosmote (ote)

----------


## astbox

Μέσα από το site της Yuboto μπορείς να ορίσεις ποια codec επιτρέπονται;
Αν ναι τότε δοκίμασε να αφήνεις μόνο g711 alaw/ulaw. Μάλλον φτάνει η κλήση με g729 και λόγο υψηλής συμπίεσης δεν γίνεται σωστά το fax negotiation.

----------

